# Two hard hearts



## jambo (May 11, 2008)

There is a great difference between the hardness in the wicked and that in the godly. The one is natural, the other is only accidental. The hardness in a wicked man is like the hardness of a stone, which is an innate continued hardness. The hardness in a child of God is like the hardness of ice, which is soon melted by the sunbeams. Perhaps God has at present withdrawn his Spirit, so the heart is congealed like ice. But let God's Spirit, like the sun, return and shine on the heart, and now it has a gracious thaw on it and it melts in love.
(Thomas watson, The Godly Man's Picture)


----------

